# A few halloween pics



## ironpony (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## PapaDave (Oct 31, 2012)

Is that a Zoot Suit? You didn't mention your violin playing when you signed up.
Have a sammich or somethin'. You need a little meat on your bones.
Somebody stop me!


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 1, 2012)

Mere mortals can carve a pumpkin...



I present to you...





...JACK-O-LOG


----------



## Jags (Nov 1, 2012)

Tramontana - way to come out of the gate swinging.  Awesome first post....and welcome to the forum.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 1, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> Mere mortals can carve a pumpkin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Best first post ever!


----------



## ScotO (Nov 1, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> Mere mortals can carve a pumpkin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I'd say that's easily worthy of an avatar for your profile, welcome to the club.  Great picture!


----------



## PapaDave (Nov 1, 2012)

Reminds me of my ex-MIL.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 2, 2012)

Not that you guys haven't already hi-jacked IP'S thread enough (Sorry), But I would like to know how to make a Jack-O-Log??


----------



## raybonz (Nov 2, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> Mere mortals can carve a pumpkin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree great 1st post that should make it into the Hall of Flame!  Welcome to the forum!

I suggest a Hall of Flame section be created in the forum for unusually inspired posts.. How does everyone feel about this? This would be a cross section of all of the hearth forum sections..

Ray


----------



## ironpony (Nov 2, 2012)

O>K> you guys can have this thread......
I will try to start a new one


----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2012)

ironpony said:


> O>K> you guys can have this thread......
> I will try to start a new one


Sorry IP - I kinda started it.  Didn't mean to derail it.  You guys really go all out for the Halloween gig.


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 2, 2012)

My apologies iron pony, I too liked the photos of your Halloween decorations and didn't mean to hijack your thread.

I had rolled up my work for the day and realized I didn't have any decorations, or even a jack-o-lantern out for the kids.  Having just cut and burned my first ever Swedish candle a few weeks ago, the inspiration came to me to break out the Stihl.

For those interested, I started by plunging a bore cut "cross" down into the block, centered on one end.  You will want a plus sign +  cut perpendicular to the face.  I then made three shallow plunge cuts for each eye, and several cuts for the mouth.  I then went back to the top cut and plunged into the original cut, but at a slight angle to end up freeing the back of the mouth cut.  Lastly I made several plunges in line with the block to allow for more air flow.  Pack the bore with slivers of fat wood, sawdust and about a cup of lamp oil which soaked in for about a 1/2 hour before lighting.  The hardest part was then waiting for dark.  

Cheers!


----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2012)

Tramontana - maybe consider starting a new thread with proper title.  I am sure that many would like to see that thing.

We can give IP his thread back.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 2, 2012)

The fact that the eyes are jussst a bit uneven makes this about 5 times as cool as it would have been otherwise- makes it a bit more twisted .

Just fantastic stuff


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 2, 2012)

Nice setup. Is that in your house? My wife always wants to do a huge Halloween thing at the house, but we never seem to have the time to do it. The hurricane didn't help much this year, nor did the snow storm last year.

The Jack O Log is great too.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 2, 2012)

yes most is inside, we empty the house except for a couple of rooms which become storage rooms for the rest of the furniture
.
	

		
			
		

		
	







and the graveyard and hearse get set up outside


----------



## ironpony (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## ironpony (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Jags (Nov 2, 2012)

Holy crap IP.  Going "all out" is quite an understatement.


----------



## Tramontana (Nov 2, 2012)

Ironpony, those are AWESOME!

We live in a neighborhood of 50 year old homes, and most occupants are original owners. Hardly any children in the area right now.

I would love to decorate like that, but I doubt that I had more then 12 children come to the house the other night.

Cheers!


----------



## ironpony (Nov 2, 2012)

one whole two story garage is for Halloween, takes a couple of weeks to set up then a couple more to put away. those pics are only a small portion. I have to resize some of the good ones before I can post them


----------



## ironpony (Nov 2, 2012)

Tramontana said:


> Ironpony, those are AWESOME!
> 
> We live in a neighborhood of 50 year old homes, and most occupants are original owners. Hardly any children in the area right now.
> 
> ...


 
we live out in the country have not had a trick or treater in six years, this is so we can have a family party one weekend and a friends party the other.
when we lived in town the kids would not come up to the house, even some parents avoided us........

Jac o Lantern is really cool


----------



## raybonz (Nov 2, 2012)

ironpony said:


> we live out in the country have not had a trick or treater in six years, this is so we can have a family party one weekend and a friends party the other.
> when we lived in town the kids would not come up to the house, even some parents avoided us........
> 
> Jac o Lantern is really cool


Very cool pics IP! Like you we haven't had a trick or treater in a decade.. I stopped buying candy but microwave popcorn in case we do get any but that doesn't happen.

Ray


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 2, 2012)

That is way over the top! Do you set up Santa's workshop next month?


----------



## ironpony (Nov 2, 2012)

nope, only Halloween here


----------



## Delta-T (Nov 2, 2012)

<----someones going to mid-Ohio for Halloween next year. That is sooooo kick-a$$. The corpse roasting on the fire is the coupe de gras IMO...I like mine well done.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Nov 2, 2012)

Awesome IP...All those extra eyes staring at me, I would have to live somewhere else.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 3, 2012)

Eatonpcat said:


> Awesome IP...All those extra eyes staring at me, I would have to live somewhere else.


 
 The dogs are freaked out for a few days but then they adjust. I have gotten up at night and forgotten the decorations are there and become startled. We have also left some of the motion activated ones on and the cat will set it off in the middle of the night gets your attention


----------

